# unity day, leeds - naked poeting again :)



## tufty79 (Aug 4, 2007)

wheeee!

today is unity day in hyde park leeds!
http://www.unityday.org.uk/component/option,com_frontpage/Itemid,1/
i'm on the circle stage (i think) at about fiveish, closing off the open mic and doing me naked poetry thing 

me and lucas are also gonny go to the dog show i think 
and there's some ace bands on too - angryfloss, downdime, 7hertz, transpangaen express, cowtown, printed circuit, monster killed by lazer and loads others

AND IT'S ALL FREE!

we may still need stewards too, so get down there if you want to help, and get signed up


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm off there shortly, hopefully some nice food cos I'm starvin!!!


----------



## sojourner (Aug 4, 2007)

Just to check, are you actually performing it naked?


----------



## Onket (Aug 4, 2007)

I went up for this from London last year, really enjoyed it & the after party at the West Indian Centre.

The thing in Hyde Park actually finished at a decent time, not like the free stuff you get down here where about 9pm is the best you can hope for if you are very lucky- it's normally 7pm.  

Sadly due to a combination of Megabus being a nightmare both on the way there & on the way back & not knowing exactly when it was this year I'm not going. Maybe next year though.


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 4, 2007)

at the end, yes more or less....







^^^ when i did latitude (ta again lisa rocket)


----------



## sojourner (Aug 4, 2007)

tufty79 said:
			
		

> at the end, yes more or less....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*stands up and applauds*      Well done that woman!!









*books train ticket*


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 4, 2007)

5 o'clock ish


----------



## sojourner (Aug 4, 2007)

tufty79 said:
			
		

> 5 o'clock ish


I'm gone already


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 5, 2007)

yay! it all went good, my mum disapproved (and was an absolute fucking nightmare, to be honest), i embarrassed fogbat publicly...

i also ate all the free food, then found out that we *were* getting the foodstall vouchers after all... we were down the front for downdime, we collected litter in organised recycle-friendly ways, we re-loo-rolled the portaloos and we (well, fogbat) wrestled with a suicidal woman.  he says he was aroused, especially when she bit him 

what an ace day


----------



## sojourner (Aug 5, 2007)

tufty79 said:
			
		

> yay! it all went good, my mum disapproved (and was an absolute fucking nightmare, to be honest), i embarrassed fogbat publicly...
> 
> i also ate all the free food, then found out that we *were* getting the foodstall vouchers after all... we were down the front for downdime, we collected litter in organised recycle-friendly ways, we re-loo-rolled the portaloos and we (well, fogbat) wrestled with a suicidal woman.  he says he was aroused, especially when she bit him
> 
> what an ace day


   Sounds fantastic tufty - will have to see you in action one of these days!


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 5, 2007)

northern green next week! you going?
(or i could try get a gig in your town )


----------



## sojourner (Aug 5, 2007)

tufty79 said:
			
		

> northern green next week! you going?
> (or i could try get a gig in your town )


Nah, not heard of it, and am visiting a mate in Neston next Saturday - gotta pick up me tent for Solfest

Ooo, sounds good!     We have the Citadel, that's a great little place


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 5, 2007)

cheers for that, ms sojourner 

i'm gonny be in touch with them shortly -their 'acts' section asks for what sort of fee's expected, and what sort of rider is needed 

i have an assortment of fantastically talented and funny and sharp poety people to contact from latitude and the like, so i'm thinking maybe a grand showdown, possibly a tour.... 

(oh my god, am i being silly?)


----------



## sojourner (Aug 5, 2007)

No!  Not silly in the slightest.  It sounds like a grand idea


----------

